# Hit (well, scrape) and run - TWATS!



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Grrrr. Popped into the old town this afternoon to buy us some dinner. Got back to the car 20 mins later to find a nice graze along the rear wheel arch and rear wing - obviously from a dozy parker reversing out of their (very large) space. No note obviously.

Interestingly there is a council CCTV camera about 50 yards away, pointing in the right direction. I've reported it to the police and they are going to get hold of the footage - if the camera was running (and why wouldn't it be...) it can't have failed to capture the incident. I'm actually vaguely hopeful - I'll keep you posted.

But fof fuck's sake - how hard is it to not be a fuckwit in the first place and then if you are, to do the right thing....? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

I know only too well how you feel - viewtopic.php?f=10&t=127436


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

clived said:


> But fof fuck's sake - how hard is it to not be a fuckwit in the first place and then if you are, to do the right thing....? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Where have I heard that before? :roll:

Hope you get it sorted Clive. And FFS get yourself back into TTLand... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Pound to a penny the CCTV footage will be of such poor quality you wont be able to read a reg plate.

My sympathies though, some numpty has just run into the back of my car, well I say run more pushed from behind by the car that ran into her, at least I got the details and the damage is minimal. Still its a trip to the body shop I wasnt expecting.

Good luck, Grrrrrr (still not happy about my pride and joy not being perfect any more) [smiley=argue.gif]

Edit - Oh just remembered the urban myth of similar origin but the guy left a note saying "someone is watching me write this note thinking I'm leaving my details but I'm not, bye"


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to hear your stories Clieve and Stu. I hope you'll get it sorted soon. And that in your case, Clive, the CCTV was switched on and that the video footage is of good quality!!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Guess what. The camera was facing the other was "at that time". Fuck.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Oh buggar. Sorry to hear this


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I feel your pain, having bought the bullet and got all my 'unexplained' dings sorted out, I have now got a scratch on virtually every panel (including the newly resprayed bonnet). within 3 months - and before anyone says it, I am the most fussy of parkers....

Grrr...arseh0les!

H


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

clived said:


> Guess what. The camera was facing the other was "at that time". Fuck.


Or, "We couldn't really be arsed to get the footage to investigate further Sir so we'll give you a Billy Bullshit fob-off instead". :?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Private Prozac said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > Guess what. The camera was facing the other was "at that time". Fuck.
> ...


Thats about what I would expect from plod :evil:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> I feel your pain, having bought the bullet and got all my 'unexplained' dings sorted out, I have now got a scratch on virtually every panel (including the newly resprayed bonnet). within 3 months - and before anyone says it, I am the most fussy of parkers....
> 
> Grrr...arseh0les!
> 
> H


You are stll here


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > I feel your pain, having bought the bullet and got all my 'unexplained' dings sorted out, I have now got a scratch on virtually every panel (including the newly resprayed bonnet). within 3 months - and before anyone says it, I am the most fussy of parkers....
> ...


Kind of....I have taken the TT on a bit of a holiday.... to the other side of the world.

H


----------

